
Show HN: Inspire – Collection of UX Flows on Popular Apps - vipul4vb
http://canvasflip.com/inspire.php?utm_source=hackernews
======
vipul4vb
Hello Hackers,

We built "Inspire - a collection of prototypes showing UX flow / task on
popular apps.

We will keep adding 10-15 prototypes everyday.

If you created something that inspires you or others, drop a comment or leave
an email to vipul[at]CanvasFlip.com

We will be happy to add your prototypes to the "inspire" collection.

Keep Inspiring!! \- Vipul

